# Distant Water Fishing



## rab youngson

Discussion thread for Distant Water Fishing. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## K urgess

Somebody among our membership must be able to write an article for the directory about distant water fishing?
Even if it's only a few words about the areas fished.

Salaams


----------



## george chalmers

why am i not allow on to fishing vessels when i sign on 

george chalmers


----------



## fred henderson

George

You need to register. See:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10667


----------

